# Orient Mako or Seiko SKX007?- plead your case



## fermopagus (Jan 18, 2009)

I am in the market for a diver to wear at the beach, swimming, or just on the weekends. I do not have a lot of dough to spnd and I am looking at either a new Mako or a used SKX (007 or 009). I think the $179.00 price tag on a new SKX007 is a bit too steep... or is it?

What are you opinions on the two watches? I have owned one Orient (Orca) and a Seiko 5 in the past, so I am familiar with the brands and have enjoyed both of them. What have been your personal experiences with these particular models? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Bjorn11 (Jul 7, 2011)

The skx007 is a lot sturdier than the Mako (at least the Mako I have, the version with 3 numerals). 

The bezel protects the glass better on it as well. 

But the Mako is prettier.


----------



## cfender (Jan 9, 2012)

fermopagus said:


> I am in the market for a diver to wear at the beach, swimming, or just on the weekends. I do not have a lot of dough to spnd and I am looking at either a new Mako or a used SKX (007 or 009). I think the $179.00 price tag on a new SKX007 is a bit too steep... or is it?
> 
> What are you opinions on the two watches? I have owned one Orient (Orca) and a Seiko 5 in the past, so I am familiar with the brands and have enjoyed both of them. What have been your personal experiences with these particular models? Thank you in advance!


I own a Mako. Never owned Seiko but one of the things I find more appealing about the Orient is that I have a brand on my wrist that is far less common than a Seiko. Even the Seiko's automatics are well respected, I find the appeal of the brand diluted by all of the affordable Seikos that live in the department store jewelry sections with Citizens, Pulsars, Timex, and plethora of Designer and "Fashion" watches. AFAIK, the Orient brand is not available in US brick and mortal retail outlets and I have still never spyed one on someone elses wrist.

I like having something a little different than what I see frequently. Also, the Blue Mako is a very attractive and versitile watch.


----------



## hooligan (Apr 8, 2012)

I think they are both great watches but if you prefer the dial on the SKX007 "without the numbered indices" you may want to consider the Orient Ray instead of the Mako. The Ray has a better bezel and lume than the Mako but I think the advantage the Mako has over both the Ray and SKX is price. And if your looking for a watch to bang around on the weekends price may be the determining factor?


----------



## fermopagus (Jan 18, 2009)

thank you for the great input! i definitely see different aspects of both watches that i really like. as i am fresh out of graduate school, i don't have a whole lot of funds at my disposal (yet...). i guess i will just be patient and look out for a great deal on either of them.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Bjorn1 said:


> The skx007 is a lot sturdier than the Mako (at least the Mako I have, the version with 3 numerals).
> 
> The bezel protects the glass better on it as well.
> 
> But the Mako is prettier.


I have the Seiko, a Ray and a Mako. I don't see how the skx is any sturdier at all. 
Of the three, I prefer the Ray.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

i have a mako, and a black monster.
never liked the design of the skx007.
in terms of sturdiness, nothing beats the black monster.
skx007 is perhaps slightly better than a mako, but the mako is obviously cheaper.


----------



## hisashi (Dec 12, 2010)

I prefer the seiko skx007 but the mako is a good value for money.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Everdying said:


> i have a mako, and a black monster.
> never liked the design of the skx007.
> in terms of sturdiness, nothing beats the black monster.
> skx007 is perhaps slightly better than a mako, but the mako is obviously cheaper.


In my experience the Monster's bezel is too light for serious use. You only need to brush it against something accidentally and as often as not the bezel moves off setting. Too bad if you were relying on it for anything that mattered.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

bedlam said:


> In my experience the Monster's bezel is too light for serious use. You only need to brush it against something accidentally and as often as not the bezel moves off setting. Too bad if you were relying on it for anything that mattered.


perhaps urs had some issues?
mine doesnt move from any kind of light brushing, so too the orange monster i tried in the shop before.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Very comparable watches in terms of quality, performance, and styling. Pick the one YOU like.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Everdying said:


> perhaps urs had some issues?
> mine doesnt move from any kind of light brushing, so too the orange monster i tried in the shop before.


I have had an orange and a black monster. If you have a grippy bezel you need a heavier action. You can have a light action if the bezel is smoother in finish and harder to grip. The Monster action is too light for the deep scallops in the bezel...they catch and move too easily. Try drawing the edge of the bezel down the leg of your pants...it moves way too readily.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

bedlam said:


> I have had an orange and a black monster. If you have a grippy bezel you need a heavier action. You can have a light action if the bezel is smoother in finish and harder to grip. The Monster action is too light for the deep scallops in the bezel...they catch and move too easily. Try drawing the edge of the bezel down the leg of your pants...it moves way too readily.


just tried, doesnt move that easily unless with a little more force than normal...a light brush definitely will not move it.
then again, the sad reality is that not many will actually dive...so a light bezel or not is just petty stuff


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Everdying said:


> just tried, doesnt move that easily unless with a little more force than normal...a light brush definitely will not move it.
> then again, the sad reality is that not many will actually dive...so a light bezel or not is just petty stuff


Compare the pressure required to move the Monster bezel to that required to move a Mako and you will get my point. I ended up selling my BM because I couldn't trust the bezel...and that its butt-ugly too ;-)


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

I've owned and flipped both. Both are good values. Seiko is more tool ish and great lume. Orient Lume is ok but not like Seiko lume. Orient is dressier. Both have rattly bracelets with hollow end links especially the Orient with it's thin spring bars that bend easily. Seiko has more upgrade options.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

dnslater said:


> Orient Lume is ok but not like Seiko lume.


The Ray's lume is par with the SKX007. I have posted pics of them side-by-side in another thread.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

To me, Ray is a better design than both Mako and 007. In another thread I've complained about Seiko's designs, particularly 007 - lume tip on the other end, soft shapes at 6 and 9. I also prefer Ray's sword minute hand to 007's minute hand.

The other watch you should consider is the Orange Monster. Truly solid and unique.


----------



## nickalew (Jan 24, 2012)

I had the same dilemma as you. I am settling on either a Mako or 007, but will most likely get a Mako due to the price.

Here's the thread I started:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/007-black-monster-mako-683036.html


----------



## Maksim.7 (Apr 13, 2012)

Have worn both and I think the Mako is much more......quality.


----------



## blondie (Jan 17, 2012)

bedlam said:


> In my experience the Monster's bezel is too light for serious use. You only need to brush it against something accidentally and as often as not the bezel moves off setting. Too bad if you were relying on it for anything that mattered.


Never had this happen with mine. If you are relying on it for anything that matters, worse case scenario you come up early, that's why they are unidirectional. Or you cook your steak a little rarer, so put it back on for a minute or two. And as for diving, the watch is more of a symbol now what with dive computers and what not.



bedlam said:


> Compare the pressure required to move the Monster bezel to that required to move a Mako and you will get my point. I ended up selling my BM because I couldn't trust the bezel...and that its butt-ugly too ;-)


the pressure required to move a Mako or Ray is downright silly. It makes it near unusable.



Maksim.7 said:


> Have worn both and I think the Mako is much more......quality.


that's a bit of an overstatement. Maybe an edge, but not MUCH more.

with regards to the OP, being truly objective and addressing the fact that you want a watch for the beach, get an orange monster it's forty bucks more than the mako, and easily 200 dollars more quality than the ray or mako. Here is a great seller:

Seiko Orange Monster Automatic Dive Watch, Stainless Steel Bracelet #SKX781K1

I've said this time and time again, with the fifty percent off code on a Mako or Ray, it was a no brainer. Now that they got rid of them, not so much. Plus with the Orange Monster, you are getting an ISO rated DIVER. The Ray and Mako are not. 40 bucks is only two cases of beer.

PS, I have both the ray and the monster, the Ray aint going in the water, the Monster does!


----------



## TISSOT PRX (Aug 5, 2011)

Seiko is like a belly button.... Everybody 's got one . Go Mako!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

I use mine all the time. Perfect


----------

